# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Deze maand geen pil geslikt!

## meisje1985

ik ben al vanaf mijn 16e aan de pil,, elke dag, elke week, elke maand, etc. Tuurlijk heb ik wel eens dat ik een dag de pil vergeet, maar dan pak ik de volgende dag weer een nieuwe, mijn ongesteldheid is regelmatig en heb er weinig last van.. nu is het zo dat ik nu 24 jaar ben en sinds 3 weken is het uit met mijn toenmalige vaste vriend, ben gelijk gestopt met de pil. Ik ben ongesteld geworden en nu 3 weken later, zou ik in principe tussen nu en volgende week weer ongesteld worden. alleen... ik heb een mistapje begaan en ben met een vriend naar bed geweest 2 dagen geleden, waardoor het condoom perongeluk eraf rolde en waarschijnlijk sperma in mij is gekomen... 

Mijn vraag is nu dus: is het beter als ik nu gelijk weer ga beginnen met de pil en mijn ongesteldheid afwacht of juist door blijf doorslikken tot volgende maand?? Of helemaal geen pil moet slikken en moet wachten tot ik volgende week ongesteld wordt (en hopen dat ik niet zwanger ben) en dan weer opnieuw beginnen met de pil???

bedankt x mayo

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Als ik jou was zou ik een zwangerschapstest doen! En als die negatief is beginnen op de 1e dag van je menstruatie want dan ben je meteen weer beschermt tegen een zwangerschap. Niet tegen SOA's!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee,

En ben je alweer helemaal terug in je ritme? Geen zwangerschap of SOA gehad?
En hoe heb je het opgelost met je pil? Ben je meteen weer begonnen met de pil of heb je eerst afgewacht tot je menstruatie kwam? 

Dit kan misschien ook wel nuttige info zijn voor de leden die hier in de toekomst nog problemen mee kunnen krijgen  :Wink:  En ben ook benieuwd hoe het nu met jou gaat!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

